# Tool holder, 10 or 12mm



## liteace (May 8, 2022)

Just a question for you experts, on my lathe I have this tool holder:









						New to me..........Emco Compact 8 Lathe
					

Thanks again, the tool post does spin round 360° something else Ive learnt, next question, who can ID these strange accessories that was in the boxes   Next one:    Next one:     and last one:    Thanks




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




its max is 12.7mm, Im using 10mm cutting tools at the moment, Im going to buy some carbide tool holders, I can get 12mm as 12's will fit, are 12's to big, shall I stick with 10's?

Thanks


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 8, 2022)

Will you be able to get a 12 down to CL of spindle?


----------



## liteace (Jun 15, 2022)

Thanks, I got the 10mm and still had to machine a little off the bottom to get that down to the CL


----------

